# [SOLVED] My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times



## sweetprincess (Jun 11, 2012)

It beeps four times then stops and starts again....I have had this computer for a little bit over than a year. I really need help since I can't afford a new computer right now. It was working fine till I left it in sleep then after 45 mins when I went to turn it back on it did that. The lights come up but the desktop is completely black then followed by the beeps describe before.

Any help is extremely appreciated....Thank you so much!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*

I would suggest checking the memory modules first.

Try removing one of the modules and boot the laptop.

If unsuccessful swap the modules and try again

Inspiron N5010 Service Guide


----------



## sweetprincess (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*

Thank you so much for replying, although I forgot to add that I know very little about how to fix a computer and all, but am sure you could be so kind to tell me where the memory modules are, I will definitely check. Thank you so very much!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*

Check the link in my previous post.

I attached the service guide. Just go the the "memory modules" section


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*

This article will show you how to access the memory modules Taking apart Dell Inspiron N5010 (Inspiron 15R) laptop >> Inside my laptop

Prior to removing the memory modules, it's advisable to wash and thoroughly dry your hands and then touch them to the cold water tap to dissipate any static on you.

After removing the AC cable, battery and module cover, gently spread the two silver clips with your thumbnails and the module will pop up.

Hold it by its edges then ease them out, noting the locating slot on the pins and never touch the pins or the chips that are mounted on the board.

Gently clean the pins with cotton buds and spirit prior to reseating them as per makinu's suggestion, placing them on an insulated/non conductive surface during elimination tests.

When refitting them, offer them at angle of about 45 degrees and press down firmly on the top edge until they fully seat. In this position, you shouldn't be able to see any of the gold of the pins.

Apply pressure to each of the top corners to lower the card down where the clips should auto clip but ensure they are fully clipped over.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*

You can first start by restarting the computer and pressing *F12* at bootup. And doing the *Dell Diagnostics*. If it says something about Memory (RAM) then follow Tomken's advice.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*



spunk.funk said:


> You can first start by restarting the computer and pressing *F12* at bootup. And doing the *Dell Diagnostics*.


I wasn't sure if this was possible if it was a RAM issue as I'd been reading up on the beep/error codes and troubleshooting on the Dell support site.

I coudn't see anything relating to just 4 beeps on their own, but any combination that included 4 beeps pointed to a RAM issue.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*

Diagnostics probably can't be ran as system is not fully booting and no BIOS splash screen appearing.

You can find a reference to the Beep codes in the Setup Guide.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*

Documentation
scroll down to Beep Codes


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*



spunk.funk said:


> Documentation
> scroll down to Beep Codes


That's a bit more comprehensive than those I was looking at.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*

If your Dell does not have a RAM diagnostics test. More likely if you are getting 4 Beeps you need new RAM modules. Replace with same type frequency, etc.... I would recommend getting Crucial Brand. 

Go to Memtest86+ download the ISO image then burn it to a blank cd using Imgburn (how to burn an ISO image to cd using Imgburn) burn at lowest speed. With the newly burned cd and one RAM module at a time, boot with the cd and run at least 7 passes errors will be in RED 

Repeat the process with each RAM Module at a time.


----------



## sweetprincess (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*

Thank you so much everyone for all you help! I was able to fix my laptop thanks to you guys...truly grateful! THANK YOU!!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: My laptop a Dell inspiron N5010 won't turn on and it beeps 4 times*

You are very welcome! We aim to please here. Please mark the thread as solved by using the thread tools above.


----------



## psshetty (Jun 2, 2012)

beeps 4 times, Dry joints of memory socket soldered. issue resolved


----------

